# Catching adult locust?



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello,

This may seem like a really silly question, but thought i would ask as someone may have a good idea that could help.

What is the best way to catch adult locust?

I keep mine in an exoterra, with about 50 adults in there, but everytime i open the door to grab one, they go crazy, one flies out, and then i spend 5 minutes chasing it round the room. Now whilst this works to an extent, spending 15 minutes for 5 locusts is abit long, especially as i am soon to have 2 more mouths to feed.

Any help is appreciated,

Thanks

Karl


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I had the same problem in a top opening fish tank so moved mine to a small viv, it is easier to open the sliding doors just a little and when we used to have them get out our cats would catch them and when we told the off drop them so we could grab them with tweezers!


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

I do catch them eventually, without a cat.

Just thought there may be an easier way. Dont really want a smaller tank, as that will mean i need 2 or 3 tanks for the quantity i use.

Karl


----------

